# [CLOCK] UTC tout va bien local non (resolu)

## init1

Bonsoir,

Titre non explicite je l accorde. Mais c est assez difficile a expliquer.

Nouvelle installation de Gentoo au redemarrage ca va juste l heure qui n etait pas bonne. En effet UTC m avance de 2heures, je met donc local pour clock dans /etc/conf.d/clock, au redemarrage l heure est bonne, mais j ai un message repetee de ce style

 *Quote:*   

> A file int /etc/conf.d or init.d or /etc/rc.conf will change in the futur

 

Du coup je cherche un peu d ou ca peut venir et je decouvre que le message vient de /etc/init.d/depscan.sh mais cela ne m avance a rien. en mettant CLOCK a UTC (valeur de l installation) je n ai plus ces messages au redemarrage. Alors que mes anciennes installation ou je mettais local des l installation ne me causait aucun probleme. Cependant je n y avais plus pense

Que faire ?

Merci et bonne soiree.Last edited by init1 on Fri Jul 09, 2010 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Tu as un multiboot avec windows ? Alors local c'est OK

Sinon, reste en UTC et corrige l'horloge, cela permettra à linux de correctement gérer les changements d'heure aux passage d'heure d'hiver à heure d'été.

Pour le message d'erreur, c'est rien, d'ici 2h, il disparaitra (le temps que l'horloge rattrape l'heure de modification des fichiers)

----------

## init1

Je n ai pas de dualboot tout court. Donc ok pour l UTC je reglerai.

Merci guilc.

----------

